# 180g South American



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

My dream tank is finally completed. 180g, (6x2x2) Satellite pro light, 2 Fluval fx6's, 2 Fluval Q2's (adding soon) 200lbs of white pool sand, black painted background.

Hardscape/plants are 5 massive rocks from my local forest, 2 branches of nainital wood, and a bunch of pothos that sit on top the tank.

Stocking list includes 6 geophagus tapajos, 5 wild caught Orinoco Altum angelfish, 3 Amapa angelfish, 2 big clown loaches, and 1 rope fish.

I've had over 15 different tank the past 2 years and I'm happy to put my feet up and call this my final tank. Along with the final stocking. I might add some floaters to block the light but I've never had any success with them oddly. Anyways thanks for checking out my tank. You can follow me on my instagram @christiansaquarium for future updates. Cheers!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats a great looking tank


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome. that's funny though last tank. common you should know better than that. you will be getting a 350 by next summer lol


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you may need a stingray. if you do you know who to message


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

dino said:


> awesome. that's funny though last tank. common you should know better than that. you will be getting a 350 by next summer lol


hahaha my landlords already big mad I got this tank. If I ever buy my own place I'll build a massive stingray paludarium. For now putting a ban on tank/fish shopping. 😂


----------



## mattking (Mar 26, 2019)

Stunning! Beautiful substrate. Sprinkle some tiny sinking food in there and those geos will be busy all day!


----------



## mom (Mar 11, 2018)

yeaaa look at those big clowns! I love big monsters <3


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2020)

Update on the 180g. Bought a massive piece of spider wood from king eds. Bought some piworarski Alexander discus, CB Altum angelfish, and congo tetras from a local on the forum. The guy said they where "Healthy" but upon further inspection I noticed they had cloudy eyes, fungus, mouth sores, and parasites. Honestly don't know how I let that slip by I guess his lights weren't as bright as mine but It was too late as I already added 1 to the main tank. My quarantine tank was already dealing with parasites at the time so I didn't wanna chance making the "healthy" fish sick, so I added the rest to the main tank. Started treating the tank with API fungus cure, (tank still a bit green) API general cure, and Metro. Week 1 nobody was eating, now 2 weeks later and all symptoms have cleared and they're eating well. The discus are still getting used to the new food as they apparently only have eaten Australian freeze dried black worms, (they go crazy for them) but the altums are eating everything. In hindsight I should have added them to the quarantine tank (would of saved me a few $ in meds as I had to buy a bunch.) But when the wealthy downtown seller says there healthy you tend to let you guard down. Anyways hopefully I'll have this tank under control and the discus will start eating more variety. All the other fish in my tank are showing no signs of parasites so far but I know the battle is long from over. Added a fx4 as well for more flow/to control the bio load. (Now 2 fx6 and 1 fx4.) Oh yeah and almost forgot to mention my middle lid slipped out my hand into the tank, hit a big rock, and smashing into 1000 little pieces. 😂 Nobody was hurt but spend 1 hour cleaning out the tank and emptied about 100 pounds of sand. Anyways that's my update. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Nix bass man (Jun 5, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> My dream tank is finally completed. 180g, (6x2x2) Satellite pro light, 2 Fluval fx6's, 2 Fluval Q2's (adding soon) 200lbs of white pool sand, black painted background.
> 
> Hardscape/plants are 5 massive rocks from my local forest, 2 branches of nainital wood, and a bunch of pothos that sit on top the tank.
> 
> ...


Nice tank man !


----------

